
Does followers matter on photo sharing app? - stenivan
Phlow is a new photo sharing app where users can follow a theme with photographs that represent their interests
======
miguelrochefort
The world need more photo sharing apps.

Thank you.

------
rdavidw
It doesn't matter on which platform you are sharing your hard work. If people
are appreciating your work then everything matters.

Yes, followers matter because with more followers you get in front of maximum
people.

------
swah
I can follow #hashtags on tumblr.

------
soulchild37
Seems like Pinterest

